
Software engineers have figured out how to turn charts into music for the blind - wallflower
https://qz.com/921662/software-engineers-have-figured-out-a-way-to-turn-charts-into-music-for-the-blind/
======
tcrews
The title is very clickbaity. Just search for "chart sonification" and see
there is a lot of research in this area. Maybe they meant to emphasize that
this is a browser extension?

~~~
10dpd
Agreed - this idea has been around since 1914.

------
neilcrj
This is the problem Richard MacDuff was wrestling with at the beginning of
Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency. I love it when sci-fi from my
childhood becomes reality.

~~~
fhood
Thank you for reminding me that that book exists. It's been a few years since
I last re-read it.

------
Mizza
At Science Hack Day, me and some friends built a version of Super Mario for
the Blind that you can play in a similar way:

Play: [http://gleitzman.com:1339/](http://gleitzman.com:1339/)

Source: [https://github.com/miserlou/jsnes](https://github.com/miserlou/jsnes)

After a few tries, you can actually get through the first few levels!

~~~
gtirloni
It's an interesting idea! How does one know what each sound represents?

------
Redditshill
I know it's not exactly the same thing, but reminds me of this video from a
while back:

This App Turns Your Photos into Music If You Want to Do That For Some Reason:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpNgsU9o4ik](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpNgsU9o4ik)

------
andrewclunn
I'm holding out for the pie charts that are tasty, relationship charts that
make it through the tough times, and line charts that get me high as fuck!

------
ge96
Didn't this lady do this who is an astrophysicist (also blind)

something about gamma ray burst (heard it on NPR podcast)

